# Does raspberry pi 4 images will support ZFS?



## ykla (Dec 17, 2019)

FreeBSD arm will supports Raspberry PI 4 4G with ZFS?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 17, 2019)

There is no ZFS support on ARM at the moment. And the Pi4 support is still being worked on, as far as I know it boots but that's about it. There's no ethernet, no HDMI and a few other pieces that don't work right now.



			arm/Raspberry Pi - FreeBSD Wiki


----------



## acheron (Dec 18, 2019)

SirDice said:


> There is no ZFS support on ARM at the moment. And the Pi4 support is still being worked on, as far as I know it boots but that's about it. There's no ethernet, no HDMI and a few other pieces that don't work right now.
> 
> 
> 
> arm/Raspberry Pi - FreeBSD Wiki


zfs is available on armv6/7/8


----------



## SirDice (Dec 18, 2019)

acheron said:


> zfs is available on armv6/7/8


Is it? I couldn't find anything on it. Only lots of posts that said it wasn't implemented yet. Those ARM nomenclatures drive me up the wall, does it work on 32 bit too? 64 bit would seem to be doable but judging by the bad reception of i386 32 bit I would have expected they wouldn't even bother with it on ARM.


----------



## acheron (Dec 18, 2019)

People were using it in 2015 : https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-arm/2015-March/010607.html
The relevant commit : https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base?view=revision&revision=297174


----------



## SirDice (Dec 19, 2019)

Time to do some experimenting with my Pi3.


----------

